

Show HN: Browser extension to make Gmail filter management easier - DenisL
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gmail-filter-enhancements/jgaakhkfphnnffjimpoefbamjgcijdpk

======
DenisL
Hello! I've recently made a Chrome extension that automatically fills "From",
"To" and "Subject" fields when you create a new Gmail filter from existing
email. I did it for my personal purposes, but probably somebody will find the
extension useful too. Have a look at the screenshots to understand how it
works: [http://i.snag.gy/z4OTF.jpg](http://i.snag.gy/z4OTF.jpg).

If you have some ideas or suggestions for the extension - please drop me a
line here or use 606b3134@gmail.com.

